
Raising the Minimum Wage by $1 May Prevent Thousands of Suicides, Study Shows - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2020/01/08/794568118/raising-the-minimum-wage-by-1-may-prevent-thousands-of-suicides-study-shows
======
Bostonian
"Why a $15 minimum wage would hurt employees"
[https://thehill.com/opinion/finance/474979-why-a-15-minimum-...](https://thehill.com/opinion/finance/474979-why-a-15-minimum-
wage-would-hurt-employees) discusses a "recent National Bureau of Economic
Research study that concluded that minimum wage increases from 1989 to 2013
resulted in “lower bank credit, higher loan defaults, lower employment, a
lower entry and a higher exit rate" for small businesses." The underlying
paper "Does A One-Size-Fits-All Minimum Wage Cause Financial Stress For Small
Businesses?" is at
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3417840](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3417840)
.

